# Housel Positioning



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I am using Housel Positioning only to see if I can determine any difference. So far I have not noticed any positive correlation.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I tried it but find it almost impossible to maintain while extracting, making nucs, combining deadouts etc. Also, once the comb gets black, no way you can see the pattern on the bottom of the cells. Maybe a hobbiest with a few hives might be able to keep things staight, but no way a commercial operation could. My non-scientific experiments with it did not show me that it was worth persuing. And for sure, small clusters do not center on it. That I saw several times.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

If it ends up that this is a requirement for keeping healthy hives, then I give up. My eyes aren't good enough, and my patience isn't great enough.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Its easy for a commercial operation to keep it straight. When you install the foundation, mark the top of the frame for easy reference. Works well for people who can't see inside used comb. Just mark the frames.


----------

